# GYM Plastic Calbe Handles



## glock339 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi not sure if anyone is going to know what I'm goin on about here! All the public gyms I trained in over the last 20 odd years round this neck of the woods have had a particular type of handle attachment for their cable crossover machines. They have a tough red plastic handle that revolves & the bit that attaches the handle to the cable is a tough black plastic stirrup in a stretched out U shape.

Dose anyone know where you can buy these things!??? I've tried Googling absolutely everything I can think of but just keep getting the usual fabric strap handles or the more squared D shaped metal ones, which I already have? Dunno why, maybe it's because I grew up using em but I just prefer them over the other types so would like to get me mits on a set for me home gym if anyone can point me in the rite direction?

Cheers!


----------



## glock339 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nobody know where to get these? They're like Rockinghorse Sh*te!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Never seen any.

Got a pic?


----------

